# Removal Of Stock Rocker Panel/Side Skirt



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys,
I just wanted to confirm something before I got in over my head. The stock/OEM rocker panel/side skirt on the TT is bolted on, correct? I stopped by a local body shop for poo and giggles, just to see what they had to say from the knowledge of the computer. He rubbed his hands on the body and felt the infamous euro textured finish on the underside and tried to tell me it was welded on. After he looked at the computer, he said it could possibly be bolted and glued on, but the fender and door have to come off for the removal/install and it would be nine hours of labor. I'm thinking that if I get my hands on a used one, I could do the job by myself in about an hour or two and only spend about $200ish.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

they are not welded , they are bolted on, there is a rubber thing covering the bolts that you have to remove first which is not a big deal. the fenders or dooors don't have to come off at all. you need to the take the wheels off and the wheel liners have to be partiallly screwed . its a 2 to 3 hour job first time you do it.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Right on, brotha'. Thanks for the response. Now all I can do is hope I find a used one in the next few days or find one of the aftermarket side skirts that are bolt on, not a add-on piece that gets glued on the stock skirt.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (terribleein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terribleein* »_Right on, brotha'. Thanks for the response. Now all I can do is hope I find a used one in the next few days or find one of the aftermarket side skirts that are bolt on, not a add-on piece that gets glued on the stock skirt.

NA motorsports have the Rieger Infinity on sale , it and looks very nice on the TT IMO the best side skirt for it.
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...03-04


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (terribleein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terribleein* »_Right on, brotha'. Thanks for the response. Now all I can do is hope I find a used one in the next few days or find one of the aftermarket side skirts that are bolt on, not a add-on piece that gets glued on the stock skirt.


They're only about $160 each from the dealer, I just changed them on my car and it made a huge difference. Mine were hammered from the previous owner...In case your're interested the part #'s are:
8N0 853 553
8N0 853 564A


----------

